# anyone for CDM saturday afternoon - dusk



## THORHAMMER (Apr 18, 2006)

trying to get a group together for this saturday @ corona del mar/laguna/crystal cove... all over there the more the merrier.. I think everyone would get a kick out of the CDM rocks @ dusk..... 

theres a lot to explore down there I think....

heres some pics from there..
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46414
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47393
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46433
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46430


----------



## Iron Flatline (Apr 26, 2006)

Good shots, one day I will finally make it out of the house to shoot with you.


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 26, 2006)

wish i was a little closer, i would definitely be there... looks like a beautiful place... i really enjoyed each of those threads...


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 26, 2006)

Phoenix isn't that far and it really is a beautiful place. Let us know when you're going back Thor.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Apr 28, 2006)

Awsome, !!! my parents live in prescott valley , next time i go up there ill have to see you for a half day or something......I have to go to the airport anyway..!!!!


----------

